# Lost My Best Friend



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well yall I'm still greiving so I won't go into any details, but I lost my best friend in the world yesterday. He was the most intelligent pet I have ever owned. My buddy is at peace now.
RIP Zepellin


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry to hear that J2..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

sorry to hear that. he was a good looking dog.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hard hit , been there an know how this feels, a lot of people do not realize how close you can get to them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that i've lost one of my pets... it was hard.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That's a tough one!!! Over the years I've lost many of those best/special frinds. The only thing that has ever made me feel better about it is knowing that the pet enjoyed your company, and you thiers. Some of the best people I've evr known have been dogs!! Btw that was a good looking dog!


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

so sorry


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry for your lose J2. He was a great looking dog. I feel your pain brother. I buried my 9 yr old boxer 2 wks ago. It was the hardest thing i have had to do in years.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry man, i just lost my dog about 2-3 months ago now, its hard she waited to see me to pass, you get attached, there the only one that loves you everyday even if your mad at them lol.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear j2.. thoughts are with ya..


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

It is hard man but over time it will pass. like one of the guys said he enjoyed your company while he was here and that is all that matters. I got my wife her first dog and she was so good to us but she ended up having an autoimmune disorder and we ended up spending over 2 grand to try and keep her alive but ended up having to put her down after only 2 years old. Just give it time and go out and get you another one he would have wanted it that way just so you would be happy!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I've had to go through that twice. It's one of the hardest things. As hard as it was I found talking about them helped me deal with it. Anyone whose ever had a furry companion will understand and offer support.

Take care
D


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss..
i wont know what to do when i lose mine...and he looks almost identical to him.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments yall, it helps alot. We don't have any kids so it's REAL easy to get attached to them. You just don't realize how much thet are a part of your lives and daily routine until they are gone. He was my beer drinking buddy, he loved the stuff as much as I do. LOL This morning was REAL bad to say the least. That was "our" time ya know ?. He had a bad agression problem. 99% of the time he was the sweetest dog in the world, but you never knew when that other 1% was gonna come out. He had bitten me three times in his life, the last one being last Saturday. So I had to make the decision to put him down. But for some reason I just feel like I "killed" him by doing it, but it had to be done. I keep telling myself I did the right thing but it doesn't really help. He was only three years old.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

a husky is a different breed. very different. i think i got lucky with our dog. i can let him loose in the yard and he stays right next to me. i can go in the house for 10 minutes and come back out and he sits and waits for me. he ran off one time because people walked past the house and he went to say hello and followed them. never done it since.
they really can be the sweetest dogs, but they are very stubborn and not loyal at all. 
a stranger could drive up to him and open the door and he would great them with open arms.
again, im really sorry you had to put him down, it may be best because it might have been a child if you weren't around that 1%.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've always treated my dogs like my kids... lol I know it can be hard I lost a beautiful black lab last year. She was 5 and had a lot of time spent training in my eyes the perfect duck dog. I don't know what i would do if my beagle i have now died. Hes my buddy.


----------



## atvjoe (May 18, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry about your loss dude , I had to to put 1 of my Huskies down last year and the other one died in my arms one night , it's a hard thing to go through , I dont have kid's either nor can I and the wife have kids , so the next best thing is a dog and they become a huge part of your family .


----------

